# Hello from another November newbie!



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello to everyone ttc with IUI.

I've been meaning to sign-up for months and have finally done it!  

DH and I have been ttc for nearly four years now.  Had a m/c about 3 years ago and nothing has happened since.  Did Clomid for a few months two years ago but that nearly drove me mad what with the awful side effects  headaches, etc).  Had investigations done August 2004 and was diagnosed with endo and mild pcos.  Had ovaries drilled, etc, the left one was stuck to my bowel (nice!).  The operation hasn't really helped the endo and I haven't fallen pregnant since but we keep on trying.

I did my first IUI at the beginning of the month but no luck - AF arrived really early and shattered any hopes of a BFP.  I was testing exactly the same day as SUSZY and caznox - sorry you two had bfn's as well - bummer.  Hopefully we will try it again in the New Year, depending on AF and dates.

I've found reading everyone's posts really helpful and I know that I'm not alone.  But if one more of my friends gets pregnant I'M GONNA SCREAM!!!!!  They're dropping them all over the place around here - if it's so easy for them, why not us??

Anyway, just wanted to say hi to you all and wishing us all lots of luck.  Hopefully some people are going to get a really nice Xmas present of a BFP.  

Elodie
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Elodie  welcome the IUI board. . I was going to say to introduce yourself on the IUI TTC thread but i see you already have  you will make lots of friends there i'm sure
Sorry to hear your first IUI was unsuccessful  for your next one

kj x


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi KJ

Thanks so much for your message.  Really sorry that the IUI tx didn't work out for you   but congratulations   on being approved for adoption.  I think people who adopt are really special people and you and your partner must have had the patience of saints to go through all the interviews/paperwork.  Let us know what happens - have you had any news on when you might get a baby/child/children?

  

Elodie
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Eldoe,

Just wanted to say hello & welcome to the thread, all the lovely ladies on here will help to support you.

Loads of luck for your treatment  


Minkey x


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Minkey  

Thanks for your nice message.

It's great to know that you are one of IUI's success stories - it gives me a bit more hope for the next round of treatment.  

Elodie
x


----------



## aitchaitch (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi everyone - this is all new to me too !  

Been TTC baby #2 for 2 years - 1st baby naturally conceived - took 10 months. I suffered from Pre-eclampsia @ 33 weeks Baby arrived 6 weeks early weighing 3lb 1oz - now 3 1/2 yrs & growing into a lovely little boy - starts school next September ! I am 36 DH is 38. 

After 1 yr trying naturally for #2  saw GP who refered me to Consultant. Had 6 months Clomid then 6 months Tamoxifen - still no baby. Had X-ray and dye in Nov both tubes are fine. Husband had SA - he has antisperm antibodies. 

Seen Consultant today and suggested IUI or IVF - the choice is ours ! Having 6 months break from any hormone treatment to give me chance to recover and consider options and save the money. 

Just wondered if anyone can recommend IUI or IVF or any clinics local to Nottingham area.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello aitchaitch  

Just to say hi and good luck with your tx.

I found the drugs for IUI far less bothersome than that blasted Clomid   !  Didn't have any side-effects with the injections at all, apart from tiredness  .  

Don't know about clinics as I'm not in your area - I'm sure someone on the board will know though.

Sending you some  

E
x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hello IUI ladies,

this thread really caught my eye.  Elodie I also had my first iui in nov and got bfn.  horrible isn't it.  onto second go. some days are ok, others are pretty bleak.  my friends are also all falling pregnant.  hard to deal with, but i guess we just have to stay positive and try to manage the bleaker times.

minkey, it's so great to hear a success story.  your little one looks so cute.

 to all

love
Ginny xxx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Ginny,

Good luck with your treatment  - just sent you a pm.

E
x


----------

